# Careful when cleaning inside



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

I was cleaning the interior of my 2012 LT. I was using paper towels on the door panels and found out the cloth inserts are like sandpaper. They shredded the paper towel in a million pieces, I had to use a toothbrush to clean it out. I wasn't even trying to hit the inserts, just brushed against one while doing the plastic.


----------



## baghdaddy (Sep 26, 2011)

For the cloth inserts in your Cruze, I have found that a lint roller (the kind with the sticky paper that you peel back to reveal a new sticky surface) is excellent for cleaning the dust and particles that cling to the black fabric inserts in my Cruze dashboard and door panels. Picks up all the little bits and things, quick and easy.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

haha yup. I keep a lint roller and small duster in my dash at all times. Simple and effective.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

baghdaddy said:


> For the cloth inserts in your Cruze, I have found that a lint roller (the kind with the sticky paper that you peel back to reveal a new sticky surface) is excellent for cleaning the dust and particles that cling to the black fabric inserts in my Cruze dashboard and door panels. Picks up all the little bits and things, quick and easy.


Best. Idea. Ever. I wish I'd thought of that early. No more trying to vacuum to carpet in my dash!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

Ouch. Paper towels are a bad idea for anything but windows. I've found that detailing towels seem to work better for windows, and newpaper actually works good for windows too.


----------

